
Quotes From PG’s FBFund Talk From Today - jasonlbaptiste
http://jasonlbaptiste.com/jason-l-baptiste-random-thoughts/quotes-pgs-fbfund-talk/
======
pg
These are pretty far from verbatim. Way far in some cases. I never said
anything about board meetings, for example. I said it was good to keep in
touch with your investors, but I assume most of a startup's investors won't be
on the board.

------
paul9290
I like the quote about no technical founder. I meet many people who are doing
start-ups & they have no techical background or those who want to do a start-
up have no skill. IT's not impossible, but almost and it's tiring and progress
is slow!

I am sorta one of these people who is now learning back end code (some) along
with the hack web design skills I picked up(average web designer now). I look
forward doing another start-up where I am doing back and front end. As oppose
to just front end and relying on a consultant/partner in India who cared some
for our product, but no way had the same passion i did/do.

Learn how to code if you want to start a start-up, also find partners who are
as crazy focused as you are.

------
mattmaroon
I know PG well enough to know he never said "u" instead of "you".

~~~
michaelfairley
These are just a collection of some raw tweets by someone who was at the
event.

~~~
nailer
I have the somewhat incongruous vision of PG speaking like a 14 year old girl.

~~~
pg
OMG, I would so never do that.

------
waleedka
What I found encouraging and enlightening was knowing that most startups go
through the "Trough of Sorrow" (the time after launch when you don't get any
users and things look really bad). Just knowing that you're not alone makes it
so much easier to go through it.

------
ynniv
I know that tweeting is all the rage, but these would sound less childish
rewritten with proper spelling and grammar. I doubt that the tweets were
direct quotes in the first place.

------
mynameishere
_“one thing at YC we learned that determination matters FAR more than
intelligence.”_

There's an insult somewhere in that quote.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
another way of viewing this is: "we screen suitably for intelligence but have
not thus far screened [effectively] for determination."

------
zck
This is interesting, but the 1337speak makes them somewhat hard to read.

------
dannyr
One more: "Work on hard problems. Keep trying things."

------
10ren
_“Pattern recognition is what you fall back on when you don’t quite understand
something…”_ \- I've heard this one applied to neural networks.

 _“Startups rarely die from competitors. They die of_ SUICIDE _.” (stupidity,
lack of money, lack of customers)_ \- I wouldn't call it suicide (misquote?),
but it's a great point that you don't need to worry about _relative market
share_ when you're small. You just have to worry about getting _some_ market
share (i.e. _some_ customers). There's plenty enough available if you're small
and don't need that many.

------
khangtoh
“Startups rarely die from competitors. They die of SUICIDE.” (stupidity, lack
of money, lack of customers)"

Startups do die from competition. Kiko is one example straight out of PG's
book.

~~~
justin
As one of the two founders from Kiko, I can say that we had ideas for how to
sustain the company and try different routes, but instead decided to shutter
and move on to something else (which turned out to be Justin.tv). I think that
scenario is actually a perfect example of what PG is talking about: a startup
that possibly could have made it by iterating, but instead gave up b/c the
founders decided to move on. Competition may have caused the depression, but
the founders themselves loaded the shotgun and pulled the trigger.

------
ggruschow
"we’ve learned if yr talking 2 bunch startup founders & can’t tell who leader
is, that means there _isn’t_ one."

Is this damning?

